# DWA shops



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi All, Dont normally post in this section!

Where are there good shops that stock DWA's? If i dont go to Donny on sunday then im thinking of doing a shop run and thought DWA's would make it more interesting.

Doesnt really matter where, but im in Coventry so the closer the better.

Thanks


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Infact, i may even visit them on the way back from Donny if they are close enough to the route


----------



## krox2008 (Aug 9, 2009)

i dont know if it is still there but i went to one in cheltenham a couple of years ago i think it was called Cotswold exotics:2thumb:


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

cotswold are now worldwide reptiles avoid them mate. the venomous stock is awfull disease ridden. thats from personal experience


----------



## snakemum (May 7, 2011)

Cotswold exotics also have rude patronizing staff !!!


----------



## snakemum (May 7, 2011)

amey zoo used to do dwa not sure if they do any more but they are nice mark (owner) is lovely


----------



## FluffySheep (Aug 25, 2008)

Shropshire Exotics in Newport near Telford :thumb:


----------



## SnakeKeeper17 (Apr 5, 2011)

Warrington Pets and Exotics have a nice selection of venomous. Gaboon vipers, Rhino vipers, Puff adders and a few others.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

snakemum said:


> amey zoo used to do dwa not sure if they do any more but they are nice mark (owner) is lovely


Yup he still has DWA, but I'm not sure if he sells them or not, Also as said mark is a great guy : victory:


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

SnakeKeeper17 said:


> Warrington Pets and Exotics have a nice selection of venomous. Gaboon vipers, Rhino vipers, Puff adders and a few others.


Hmm, not that far from me... I might go and have a look at their venomous myself.

Wonder what they'd say if I asked to buy one of their venomous without a DWAL :gasp: (BTW, I don't need a DWAL) :2thumb:


(I come under a Home Office Licence)


----------



## snakemum (May 7, 2011)

mark is the best he made me laugh so hard once i almost had a asthma attack lol


----------



## josh9961 (Feb 10, 2011)

Mark definitely has DWA species IN the shop, as well as at home :2thumb:
However I don't think they're for sale, although around these parts, he's the man to talk to about anything with fangs, scales or claws! :no1:


----------



## molurus molurus (Apr 23, 2010)

*dwa*

emsworth reptiles have got caramel albino rattlesnake, rhino viper, eyelash viper, copperhead, green tree vipers. Know its a bit away but they are on facebook to.


----------

